# Getting exciting!!



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

well we have finally had some lift off!
this was 2 days ago










and today
YEAH!!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

the flash on the camera did a weird blinky thing


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Adorable!! So sweet....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe so cute


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

the reaction the the weird blinky thing turned out precious though.. he looks like he is really trying to concentrate on something. 

by the way to turn off the weird blinky thing, find the red eye setting on your camera and turn it off.

what it does is tries to reduce red eye from flash but flashing the subject's pupils with light a few times to make the pupil smaller so it wont reflect the flash and give as big a red eye affect.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

well wont be taking many more pics until they go back up! They flopped within 20 minutes!!


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

oh man, how cute!

I'm getting jealous. Jake (14 weeks) is just now showing signs that his ears "might" stand up someday.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Now you will ride the roller coaster - up-down-one up-onedown-one sideways-one on top of the head. It's very fun to watch!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

well if you read my other post you will see that they didn't stay for long!!







and as of today they are mostly back down!! the rigth one comes up more often than the left


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Now is when you should take LOTS of pics - they are so adorable at that stage - wish I had taken more pictures of the floppy, cone head, party hat ears.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay ears!! It seemed to take forever for our pups second ear to stand but once it finally did it was basically up for good, but man... were we worried for a bit! 



> Originally Posted By: DonnaBNow is when you should take LOTS of pics - they are so adorable at that stage - wish I had taken more pictures of the floppy, cone head, party hat ears.


Aw, I second this! I feel like I have no cute puppy pictures... what was I think?!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DocNow you will ride the roller coaster - up-down-one up-onedown-one sideways-one on top of the head. It's very fun to watch!


Well isn't that the truth!! 4 months old today, the right ear has been up pretty strong the last few days, the left one comes up every now and then....still teething....although I can't figure out which teeth are new and which are still baby teeth, do they come out in a special order like kids???


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

When you look at the teeth it should be pretty clear which ones are new. They are much wider than the puppy teeth. I believe they are like human kids -- start in the front and work your way back!

Also if I remember correctly teething lasts for a couple of months.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

YEAH! Both ears have been up for the last 2 days, th eleft one comes down a bit towards evening, but getting more hopeful!!
I'll post pics later today!


----------

